
Forget Zoom: Skype unveils free 'Meet Now' video calls - rchaudhary
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/forget-zoom-free-skype-meet-now-works-without-signups-or-installs
======
rvz
Forget both and don't be fooled. Two wrongs don't make a right, Use at your
own risk.

------
rdtwo
Video quality still look like real player in 98?

------
gregmorton
Between Charybde and Scylla. No, thanks.

